# em-dash



## Outsider

I wonder also if the _m_-dash ( — ) could be added to the toolbar or to the list of special characters available in the toolbar.

Thank you all again.


----------



## Outsider

Well, fellow poster Swift has just explained me via PM how to print this character with Alt code and it isn't that hard! Thanks again, Swift!

I used to have a Mac, and somehow I never got the hang of Alt shortcuts in it. 

In case anyone else was having the same difficulty, it's:

*Alt* (keep the key pressed down) *0151* in PC

Wikipedia, of course, has this sort of information.

It would still be nice if the WR toolbar had the dash, but I guess it's not a pressing necessity.


----------



## mkellogg

Hi Outsider,

I'll try to keep it in mind when we redo those toolbar items.

If you use Windows and your keyboard a lot like I do, I recommend remapping your keyboard (MS Keyboard Layout Creator).  For me, an em-dash (—) is right-alt-dash.

Mike


----------



## Outsider

Thank you very much for the tip, Mike! It seems like the best solution for unsupported characters we like to keep at hand. I'd been thinking of doing that for some time but didn't know how. I'll try it out.
This could be a handy tip to add to the forum stickers.


----------



## mkellogg

Well, modifying the keyboard is something that works for me and isn't overly difficult, but it certainly isn't for everybody.  If it works for you, great.


----------



## XiaoRoel

En Mac (teclado ISO español) la combinación es mayúscula+alt+guión (⇧ + ⌥ + -): —.


----------



## Outsider

I've tried to install a keyboard layout but couldn't get it to work. So far, the best solution has been to define shortcut keys in Word (Insert, Symbol, select the character you want and define the shortcut using Ctrl or Alt plus one or two other keys; beware that not all key combinations are allowed). When I need special characters I type the text in Word first, and then paste it on the browser. I'm using Ctrl Dash as my shortcut for the M-dash.
An alternative is to define the shortcut in Word's Autocorrect, but this requires that you press the dash each time you use the shortcut, which isn't always expedient. You need to go to Word Options and tick Correct Text While Typing.
I hope my literal translations of the Portuguese controls aren't too off the mark.


----------



## Parla

> In case anyone else was having the same difficulty, it's:
> 
> *Alt* (keep the key pressed down) *0151* in PC


That's 0151 _on the numeric keypad_.

For more such: http://www.starr.net/is/type/altnum.htm


----------

